# One of my first attempts at airbrushing



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey guys,
I just started airbrushing lures. Right now I am just practicing on KO blanks, but am hoping to find some blanks of named brand Walleye Jerkbaits (Bandits, HJ14s, Rogue p10s, Bomber Jointed Long A, etc) to start painting and using for Erie Eyes once I get good enough. I've only done a couple lures, I think this one came out ok. I was trying to imitate the Gizzard Shad I see in the Fall when I'm fishing for Walleye. It still needs clear coated and because a lot of it was painted with Createx Pearls, I think the clear coat will really make it pop! I still need to learn how to transition/blend as I am switching from one color to another. I also need to work on shading. And I need to find some better stencils that will stick to my lures better. I hate when I am trying to using a stencil, spray it, blast it real quick with the blow dryer - only to see that the color bled under my stencil because it wasn't tight enough to the lure! Let me know what you think and if you have any suggestions that may help enhance my skills, it'd be much appreciated!


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Looks good.
Stencils are available for the lures you mentioned.





Stencils Archives - Whitmore Farm







www.whitmore.farm






Insane Custom Stencils – airbrush stencils


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Well done!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

jdl447 said:


> Looks good.
> Stencils are available for the lures you mentioned.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

All Eyes said:


> Well done!


Thanks! I did Jerkbait last night with a killer color pattern for Walleye! I have to fix the head, then I’ll post it.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

dre said:


> Thanks! I did Jerkbait last night with a killer color pattern for Walleye! I have to fix the head, then I’ll post it.


It sounds like you might be hooked. Painting your own baits can be addicting and a lot of fun. The never ending color combos is almost maddening. Your 1st one turned out great! Looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

All Eyes said:


> It sounds like you might be hooked. Painting your own baits can be addicting and a lot of fun. The never ending color combos is almost maddening. Your 1st one turned out great! Looking forward to seeing more of your work.


Oh I’m hooked! Here’s a colorful Walleye pattern I was tinkering around with. I kind of like it. It will look even better after clear coat!


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I like that walleye pattern.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

ristorap said:


> I like that walleye pattern.


Thanks! I need to order some eyes to glue on or get good at painting them on. I think some bright yellow snake eyes would look cool on there, what do you think?


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

yes that would look cool


----------



## MikeG1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Where do you buy the blanks (unpainted bodies)? Can you get unpainted bandits?


----------

